# Paypal Orders.



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its with regret that as of today we will no longer be accepting any orders by Paypal. 

Our website has been amended to reflect the changes. 

Thank you 

Johnny


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Oooooooooppps


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Whys that?

Not that I'm bothered, just curious!


----------



## dave c (Oct 15, 2006)

bugger was hoping to pay for a item i orderd a while back


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ardandy said:


> Whys that?
> 
> Not that I'm bothered, just curious!


Simple Really.

The additional costs and time in processing the orders.

We have been doing a review on paypal today and it works out that we almost make no money from Paypal orders.

John


----------

